# Willamette Valley Classic Stage Race



## The General (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello everyone,

We are moving right along with the stage race for April 21st-23rd and are getting a lot of excitement from racers from around the country. This is our opportunity to show people from all over the country what the cycling is like in the Willamette Valley.

We are in need of many volunteers to help on one or all of the race days. Positions like driving support cars, marshalling corners, pre race set-up, post race tear down, registration, parking, etc… Kind of like the Tour De France we will be like a moving circus each day and need an army of volunteers to make that possible.

Besides the good feeling of helping pull off a great event we have a few things to hand out to people that can help.

Event Volunteer T-shirt
Lunch provided
Gas if driving support car
After Race party and volunteer only raffle
Plus what ever I can come up with to show my appreciation

The event is starts on Friday April 21st and goes through Sunday April 23rd. 
We figure we need between 50-75 people each day to help out with the numerous task.

What we need you to do if you can help is send us a note with your name, phone number and the position you would like to volunteer for. If you can commit now it sure would help us know what to expect come April, plus we can keep in contact with updates.

Send it to [email protected].

Thank you for you time and we look forward to seeing you at the event.

www.willamettevalleyclassic.com

Time to Ride,
Richard


----------

